# Boat Repair Help



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have an Aluminum Bass Tracker and just recently noticed about a 2 inch crack in my Keel just below the water line. I put some JB Weld on it for now but know that it is probably just a temporty fix. My question is what is the best way for me to permantly fix this? Should I have someone weld and bead across it? If so, do I need to worry about the rivets or anything when they heat it up? The crack is right smack in the middel of the keel.

Thanks!


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

A good welder. Can weld that with out a problem. It just takes him some time cause you can't get it to hot. Had one just like it about 3" long paid $100 good as new. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks fishingmanic - I was wondering if I should just buy a keel gaurd and see if that worked but I am thinking a welder is probably the best option. Did you use someone here in Columbus?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes wonder weld by grove city. He's very good. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

weld it or it will keep spliting. and use a really good shop like was mentioned.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Guy outside of Carroll, Zink Welding. I was going to have my aluminum boat keel welded and that was the name given to me. I have used Zink years ago when I worked on a horse farm in Canal. His work was fine. Have nothing to compare it to. I have no doubt he could do it. You might try calling the Marina in Carroll and see who they use.

http://bluewatermarine.us/

Zink Welding
4500 Stringtown rd
740-756-9194

Have not used blue water marine. Talked with them. I believe someone there use to be part owner of Delta marine that use to be in Brice.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

fyi- keelguards run around $100 anyways....I'd get it welded, I feel the keel guard would just be a "band-aid". Good Luck!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The keel guard would provide absolutely zero support to the cracked area. You definitely need to have it welded. Once summertime boat traffic gets here, those boat wakes are going to start really working on it. All a keelguard/keelsheild does is protect paint from scratching.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks guys - I have talked to a guy in lithopolis who welds and says that he has done a few aluminum boats in the past. So after after the hot spring bite I think I will be taking it to him to fix. For now I will just hope the jb weld will hold. I will give bluewater marine a call just to double check.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just had my son who is a union pipefitter/welder weld my Spectrum at the local shop. Had a crack up by where the keel fits against the bow roller. Need to use a Tig machine to get it right. Mig with aluminum wire is not what you want. I can ask him what rod and specs the Tig were set on when I talk to him. Send me a PM so I won't have to search for the post later.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

TIG definitely the way to go with aluminum. do it right the first time


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ok - I just called Bluewater Marine and I am gland that I did. They actually use a place called Allied Fabricating/Welding which is actually only about 5 Minutes from my house. 
TurkeyT and juicebox - Thanks for the info as well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well crap - That didn't work out as planned - I called allied fabricating and they didn't want to mess with it. The guy said the problem is once you start heating up the keel the rubber seal melts and it just becomes a big mess then you have to weld the whole keel.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Snyd said:


> Well crap - That didn't work out as planned - I called allied fabricating and they didn't want to mess with it. The guy said the problem is once you start heating up the keel the rubber seal melts and it just becomes a big mess then you have to weld the whole keel.


Try to find a place that builds aluminum trailers or has an AC/DC Tig machine. Try the adult education shops who teach welding. DC Tig needs helium to make it happen.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I had part of an I/O welded one time the guy used water and rags to keep it cool ,[I did the rag water part]


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a recommended place that has done this before here in columbus ohio? I found a few place that said they would do it but both have never done a boat keel before. I would like to take it to someone that has at least done it before.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you put up some pictures? That would give a better idea of what you are talking about, as in cracked across or lengthwise, in the middle, on the side, etc.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ifish - it is cracked length wise in the middle of the keel. I have some jb weld on it right now so a picture wouldn't so anything.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You should carefully drill a hole on each end of the crack to keep it from growing.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Snyd said:


> Does anyone have a recommended place that has done this before here in columbus ohio? I found a few place that said they would do it but both have never done a boat keel before. I would like to take it to someone that has at least done it before.


I don't know of anyone personally, but you might to call boat dealers that sell aluminum boats. They may do that kind of work, or you would think they would know of or have contacts that do.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I forgot that Ohio Boat Works does complete restorations, and on their site they advertise that they do structural repair. They are located on E. Main St. between Reynoldsburg and Etna. Their phone number is 614-755-2600.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

KaGee said:


> You should carefully drill a hole on each end of the crack to keep it from growing.


X2. You should check out the iboats forums, also. IMO, you need to figure out what caused the crack to begin with, like trailer rollers not adjusted properly, or whatever. If you don't, you'll be fixing it again, and, again.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks pole bender - The one thing I have learned through this is everybody has a different thought. I have talked to a handful of repairmen and most have given me a different story as well. All these thought are great but I think I am more confused now about the issue than I ever was. I guess I just need to pick a welder that's done this before and go with it. The one good thing is the jb weld I put on it is amazing and is still allowing me to fish until I can get it welded.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

One of the companies I have talked to that says they can do it without a doubt is bulletproof marine - has anyone had work done there before? 
The other place I am calling tomorrow is buckeye outdoor. I was told that they have had this done for some customers before as well. I want to go with someone that has done this before just to make sure it's done right the first time.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Snyd said:


> One of the companies I have talked to that says they can do it without a doubt is bulletproof marine - has anyone had work done there before?
> The other place I am calling tomorrow is buckeye outdoor. I was told that they have had this done for some customers before as well. I want to go with someone that has done this before just to make sure it's done right the first time.


Seeing the complexity and seriousness of your situation, you can ask these dealers for references and pictures of work they have done. Most should provide you with this info without question. Also since your boat is still fishable, you have the convenience of taking your time to make sure you get your boat fixed correctly.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Great News - I dropped my boat off to be fixed at Ohio Trailer Supply on 05/22/14 and was told it was done already - Heading to pick it up - Will be out of town for a few days so I won't get to see if it is 100% until I get back. But atleast it is done.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! That's quick service. Must not have been too bad for someone that knows what they're dealing with. That is good news. But the best part of it is now you can have peace of mind while you're out on the lake!


----------

